# FET at Hammersmith



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

Having EC on  Mon. Been told that may have to have FET, as I am at risk of developing OHSS - far too may follicles, but bloods ok at 8000 on Fri.

Can anyone tell me anything about what FET at Hammersmith  involves? This is one thing I have no experience of.

Thank you,

Jayne


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Jayne,

Sorry to hear about the potential OHSS. That's just so awful, painful and frustrating.

I had a FET at the Hammersmith. They do 2 types - one with hormone drugs and one without. It depends on how regularly you ovulate and other factors. I did the unmedicated cycle as I ovulate normally and also wanted to avoid any drug reactions.

The Hammermsith were very thorough with the cycle. I am not sure how long you will have to wait for this. Ours was private so we could pick a month.  

The FET is timed around ovulation.  They did blood tests & scans to determine when I was close to ovulation and then timed the FET around that. On one day I had to have a blood test at night so they could get it spot-on.  Then they set a date for the ET. 

On the day of the ET they thawed three embryos. Two of the three survived. I am over 40 and allowed to have three embies transferred so they thawed another one. Luckily for us it survived.

One thing I was not happy about at the Hammersmith was the lack of progesterone support. They did not even want to give me cylogest for the FET.

If you bleed/spot before your AF normally it may pay to insist in progesterone.  It's down to the individual patient.  I bled before test date on all three cycles at the Hammersmith but when I changed clinics we used progesterone injections which finally stopped this happening.

Another thing to check with the Hammersmith is if your embryos will be frozen in batches and how that will affect the thaw. You may not want them frozen in large numbers to help the clinic but not you. I found the embryologists very kind and helpful to us over these issues.

Jayne, I really do hope that OHSS keeps away and that you do not need this info. Hopefully someone with experience of a medicated cycle can provide extra information about that option if not.

Please let us know how you get on.

With warmest regards,


----------



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

Flospy,

A big thank you  for your advice and information. They collected 38 eggs! Obviously, the clinic are now very concerned about OHSS. Egg collection was Mon. and it's now Wed. and so far so  good. I don't know at what point I am out of the woods. Got to return for scan and bloods next Wed. In meantime, I have to inject Buserelin twice daily - thought that was over with!

The news about the eggs wasn't terrible but wasn't good - 20 of them were 'dead'; out of the other 18, only 6 fertilised (v. low). However, on the positive side that's 6 more than last time!

ET couldn't go ahead due to hyperstimualtion, so I now have to wait 2-3 months for my body to recover, and then try FET. 

Luck certainly does not seem on our side - we seem to have experienced problems at so many different stages!

Thanks again for support and good luck,

Jayne


----------



## sammy1 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Jayne

I have just had the same experience.  It was our first ICSI cycle at the Hammersmith.  I produced 23 eggs of which 12 fertilised and have now been frozen.  I was also at high risk of OHSS and had to do Buserelin injections twice daily for a week afterwards, but thankfully other than some slight bloatedness and stomach pains I felt ok.

I am really disappointed that we were not able to finish the cycle and now have to wait until May/June to start a frozen cycle.  We are seeing a nurse at the hospital on the 28th April to see what happens next.

Just wanted to say that I totally understand how you feel.  

Sammy xx


----------



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

Sammy,

Thanks for your response - sorry that you have had a similar experience - it's v. frustrating, isn't it?

Given that this was our 4th attempt, I was v. anxious about OHSS and have askes questions about it since my consultant suggested the increased dose. At several points, after scans, it looked as though they would decrease the dose, but when they got my bloods, they decided not too - I really wish they had.

I expect you have the same feelings - upset, disappointed, frustrated and the same concerns about the embies surviving the thawing , and the reduced success rates. None of this is easy at all; it would be nice not to have additional worries.

V.glad you didn't suffer too badly fro OHSS. At the moment, I am v. bloated and have some pain, but nothing else. I read on one site though that symptoms usually occur 4-5 days after egg collection, so I'm still edgy. What's your take on this?

Well, it's good to hear from someone who understands. Apparently only 5% of women hyperstimulate - bad luck on our part! Incredibly, the woman in the bed next to me, who went in for EC immediately after me, also had 38 eggs and had to have the remainder of the cycle cancelled.

Really hope everything goes well for you, Sammy - I know how painful the whole process is. Best of luck!

Jayne


----------



## sammy1 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Jayne

The hospital also told me that if symptoms were going to occur then it would be between 3-5 days after EC.  I did not really relax about it until after I had been for a scan and blood test 1 week later and was told that everything was normal.  I have also just started bleeding which I was told to expect within two weeks of stopping the injections although it is heavier than normal.  Now we are just back to the waiting game as I have to have 2 clear periods before I can start again.

I really hope you don't get any more symptoms and you are successful in the future.  Keep posting and let us know how you get on.
Take Care
Sammyx


----------



## sammy1 (Dec 11, 2004)

Jayne

Just also wanted to say if you are local, there is a London meet every month.  I have unfortunately not been able to make any of them yet as I have been working flat out - although that will hopefully change soon as I have just handed in my notice.  I just need to have some me time for a while. 

Anyway I thought you might be interested - Lots of the girls say it really helps to meet with people who are in the same boat and who understand what we are going through. I don't know about you, but it seems that most of my friends are pregnant at the moment and life is proving to be a bit difficult.  Even though I am really happy for them there is always that small bit of jealousy.
Enough of my ranting, hope you stay symptom free!!!
Sammy x


----------



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

Sammy,

I don't think that I'll relax until I've been for scan and bloods on Mon.,as you said. My stomach feels the size of a beach ball and I have discomfort, but nothing else - tomorrow is the 4th day, so I hope it continues this way.

Unfortunately, I live in South Wales, so I won't be able to meet up - shame, as I do think it would help. Thanks for letting me know, anyway!

Glad you are getting back to normal. Hopefully speak to you on here soon.

Jayne


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi all

I'm very new to this site.  I've just had my results today following my FET and very disappointed that it was negative. Haven't had any bleeds and secretly hoping results are wrong. Otherwise I think I'll be good to go again quite quickly.  I was told to take the progesterone support and also had the patches
I had my EC 1st Dec and also due to  risk of OHSS had to prospone until Feb/March.  They collected 27 of which 15 fertilized.
My husbands thinking that maybe we should start again for a fresh "batch" he still hasn't quite got his head around freezing.  But only if I really had to would I go through that again.

Take care

Sophia


----------

